# looking to relocate to philippines



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All
Can you please advise on visa entry requirements for the Philippines, my girlfriend is Philippine with British passport,
I can run my business via internet, thus money ok.
Should we get visa in Philippines or UK.
Also flight i can book 6 month return flight no problem


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Andy,

I would check with the local Philippine Embassy and work her dual citizenship (if she doesn't have that already). If she is now a British Citizen only, she can enter the country the same as you on a free tourist visa for 30 days. Both of you would require a follow on ticket.

I would recommend her having the dual citizenship so that she doesn't have to have the follow on ticket and visa extension requirements that you would have. 

Having the British passport should help in any onward trips out of the PI.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for reply, do you mean we should have a flight booked to say china for say 21 days into our visit ??????
Is it easy to get visas in Philippines ?????
I was thinking of doing it in London your thoughts please


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Your GF can get 12 months visa as a Balikbayan (born in the Philippines and has since assumed another citizenship). She is not required to have a plane ticket to exit the country. If you were married, you too would be given the same privilege. I am a Balikbayan. We enjoy this privilege and before the expiration of the 12 month visa, we leave the country. Upon arrival, we get the 12 month visa again.
Please check with the Philippine Embassy with regards to your status and to confirm the information I have given out.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for your reply I think i will go to London and get a visa for myself, we have put a deposit doen on a new build in daveo.
Hopefully will relocate


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

andy1967 said:


> thanks for reply, do you mean we should have a flight booked to say china for say 21 days into our visit ??????
> Is it easy to get visas in Philippines ?????
> I was thinking of doing it in London your thoughts please


You can arrive without having to go to London for a visa. Just have an onward flight to wherever is cheapest before 30 days after your arrival. The PI Immigration will give you a 30 day tourist visa upon arrival. That can be extended another 29 days anytime during that 30 day period for about 3000p. You can file another extension for 2 months anytime after you have extended the first time.

For example;

Say you arrive on June 1st. You get a 30 day stamp. You can go to any immigration office and get a 29 day extension (takes you to July 30). Anytime after you got your first extension and prior to July 30 you can get a 2 month extension.


Another option is to arrive on your free 30 day visa, and get a 6 month extension at the BI in Intramuros (Manila).

The Tourist visa extensions are easy. Just waiting in line is all. No need for a fixer or anything. You will need a 2x2 photo to submit with each extension request.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you for your valuable information, i beleive i will get a visa extension while in manilla, so just need to get a cheap follow on ticket


----------



## Eza (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello I would like to know for a british citizen with balikbayan stamp how long do we need to stay out of philippines to get a new balikbayan stamp upon re entry?


----------



## evanderwaal (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Eza to get another balikbayan stamp you only need to get out of the country even for a day as long as you exit the country on or before it expires. Ypu dont have to travel to europe and back to PI jyst to get the stamp.

Like my husband is an Australian with a bb stamp we only need to travel to hongkong or any other neighboring country to get new BB stamp but of course in order for him to get it I have to travel with him as I am still a filipino citizen... cheers!


----------



## Eza (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank u very much !


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All
just to help i applied for a 6 month visa to Philippine embassy london by post.
easy to do sent postal order charge for 6 months, and photos application form signature of Notary total cost about £65 for Notary.about £21 visa
Got return 59 day visa because my first visa and some money returned turnaround passport in 4 days.
hope this helps


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

andy1967 said:


> Hi All
> just to help i applied for a 6 month visa to Philippine embassy london by post.
> easy to do sent postal order charge for 6 months, and photos application form signature of Notary total cost about £65 for Notary.about £21 visa
> Got return 59 day visa because my first visa and some money returned turnaround passport in 4 days.
> hope this helps


The 6 month visit visa is currently only available in the Philippines as an extension. Happy it all went smoothly, more should use this route.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Gary
will do where are you located in the Philippines ? thanks
andy


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

andy1967 said:


> Hi Gary
> will do where are you located in the Philippines ? thanks
> andy


I'm currently back in the UK whilst number one son goes through University. We have a place near Hermosa Bataan also a small place on ****** not far from Amlan just north of Dumaguete. Currently we are just east of Cambridge UK.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

brilliant i will look around first in Daveo, etc, how is your life in Philippines


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

andy1967 said:


> brilliant i will look around first in Daveo, etc, how is your life in Philippines


Just frequent visits currently but it's suprising how thing are changing, often for the better, so rapidly. I do wonder how we will afford to live there in 5-10 years time.


----------

